# Hanging Canvas Board



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I am a (very) amateur painter, but I like hanging my own work up in my condo. Normally, I just stick a nail or two into the wall, and hang the canvas on that. Cheap, easy, and I can change the painting whenever I'd like.

However, I painted a couple of pieces on canvas board that I'd really like to display on my walls somewhere. Any simple solutions for that? 

Thanks,
Sonal


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

For board, I generally glue a small piece of wood on the back usinbg construction adhesive, and attach a hanger to that. Depending on the size of the piece, I might also add two small blocks to the bottom of the board, to keep it the same distance from the wall.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sonal said:


> I am a (very) amateur painter, but I like hanging my own work up in my condo. Normally, I just stick a nail or two into the wall, and hang the canvas on that. Cheap, easy, and I can change the painting whenever I'd like.
> 
> However, I painted a couple of pieces on canvas board that I'd really like to display on my walls somewhere. Any simple solutions for that?
> 
> ...


I use the 3M COMMAND adhesive products to hang art. They have this product which is easily removable from the wall when you wish to move or remove it. Consider the velcro attachment variety. It keeps the art from tilting/shifting, 

Canvas boards can be a PITA because they frequently do not wish to lay flat. Solve this by placing an additional velcro to wall attachment(s) to where the piece tends to bow outward.

FWIW - I do not like to hang my own art in places where I can sit and stare at it (like behind my computer monitor)....I will see flaws in it that I wish to fix, etc. 

Also - we'd like to see your art - PLEASE, please post pics!!!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Canvas board tends to come in very standard sizes. If you want a very cheap framing alternative, go around to some garage sales and flea markets and even if you have to buy a frame with a picture in it, just swap in your painting and you can save a bundle on a frame.

Also you can do the same sort of thing at some of the discount home decor places (like Homesense) or even Walmart. Buy an ugly picture (any picture) of the right size or even a mirror and swap in your painting. Again you can save a bundle this way.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature: we always buy large frames at yard sales, then cut the boards to fit the frames before anything is painted on them. You can get really nice frames for a quarter.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> screature: we always buy large frames at yard sales, then cut the boards to fit the frames before anything is painted on them. You can get really nice frames for a quarter.


That is one example of where putting the cart before the horse actually works.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey thanks, everyone. Those are great ideas. The two I'd like to hang are not very large... 16x16 and 16x24.


----------

